# Mexican stuffed portabellos. (Spicy sombreros)



## flatbroke (May 13, 2019)

BBQed for the wife yesterday, made chicken breast stuffed with a jalapeño which was stuffed with cream cheese, cheddar cheese and bbq rub. Then Inserted into the breast and wrapped with bacon. 

To accompany the chicken I made up some spicy sombreros. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Started with large portabello caps, removed  gills. Mixed Bulk Mexican chorizo with cream cheese. Added chopped green onions to the sombreros then topped with the chorizo cream cheese mix. Topped that all with pancko crumbs and in to the smoker covered aluminum pan for 1 hr then removed foil to brown. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 The mushrooms were amazing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
  Had one left over for lunch today.


----------



## desertlites (May 13, 2019)

sounds mighty interesting. sure look tasty.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 13, 2019)

Wow Flatbroke they look amazing.
I’m going to have to try these.


----------



## flatbroke (May 13, 2019)




----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

Nice sounds like a great idea.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

Flatbroke Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Thought maybe you and smokin peachey was running a contest. 

Warren


----------



## creek bottom (May 13, 2019)

Looks AMAZING!!! I'd definitely have some of that!


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2019)

Damn FB.  This looks great.  I gotta try the shrooms and stuffing a breast.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 13, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Flatbroke Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> Thought maybe you and smokin peachey was running a contest.
> 
> Warren




We were running a contest but couldn’t find a judge.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 14, 2019)

I call dibs on the one that's left. Looks really good FB.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 14, 2019)

Looks Great FB!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 14, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> We were running a contest but couldn’t find a judge.



What Zippy wouldn't do it for you DANG man.

Warren


----------



## kawboy (May 14, 2019)

Brown the Chorizo first? Wife made some pizza using the mushroom caps that were awesome.


----------



## flatbroke (May 14, 2019)

kawboy said:


> Brown the Chorizo first? Wife made some pizza using the mushroom caps that were awesome.


 No, I mixed it raw with the cream cheese and cheddar mix. let it cook in the mushrooms.


----------



## kawboy (May 14, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> No, I mixed it raw with the cream cheese and cheddar mix. let it cook in the mushrooms.


Cool beans! They sound like something I'll be trying.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 14, 2019)

Those mushrooms sound amazing!  That whole meal looks awesome.


----------



## crazymoon (May 16, 2019)

FB, Wow! Great looking goodies !


----------



## Phil Chart (May 19, 2019)

Wow looks great. I will definitely give those sombreros a try


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 19, 2019)

The whole meal looks good! The mushrooms are new to me. Definitely interested in making them.


----------



## kawboy (May 20, 2019)

Made the mushrooms over the weekend with some chorizo I made over the winter. Definitely add them to my regular rotation!


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2019)

That looks delicious!


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2019)

Those look soooo good!


----------

